# Domanda



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

un'acqua incredibile, buio pesto, serpentoni lunghissimi di macchine coi fari accesi, code chilometriche, gente arrabbiata e nervosa già alle 7 di mattina...
ma per cosa?
che senso ha?
dove andiamo?
per cosa facciamo tutta questa enorme fatica?


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> un'acqua incredibile, buio pesto, serpentoni lunghissimi di macchine coi fari accesi, code chilometriche, gente arrabbiata e nervosa già alle 7 di mattina...
> ma per cosa?
> che senso ha?
> dove andiamo?
> per cosa facciamo tutta questa enorme fatica?


Sono assolutamente d'accordo.
Io lo faccio per i miei figli, altrimenti avrei già mollato tutto e sarei in campagna a vivere di cicorie e cicerchie.... 
E non scherzo neanche un pò.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> un'acqua incredibile, buio pesto, serpentoni lunghissimi di macchine coi fari accesi, code chilometriche, gente arrabbiata e nervosa già alle 7 di mattina...
> ma per cosa?
> che senso ha?
> dove andiamo?
> per cosa facciamo tutta questa enorme fatica?


 
me lo chiedo anch'io. poi ti fermi, rifletti e ti rendi conto che sì magari stai guadagnando soldi o stai adempiendo al tuo dovere ma in cambio stai donando parti della tua vita, della tua serenità. sai cosa mi intristisce profondamente:? in inverno si entra in ufficio col buio e si esce col buio....ecco a me sembra che dopo aver compiuto il mio dovere non resti tempo x vivere


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

Veramente, non vedo il senso. Non siamo felici, ci ammazziamo chiusi in un posto che non ci piace 8 preziosissime ore del nostro tempo, ci strappiamo dal sonno per buttarci in questo casino ma per cosa?per un po' di soldi che o buttiamo in cazzate o per mangiare.
E' assurdo. Ci deve essere altro..


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Veramente, non vedo il senso. Non siamo felici, ci ammazziamo chiusi in un posto che non ci piace 8 preziosissime ore del nostro tempo, ci strappiamo dal sonno per buttarci in questo casino ma per cosa?per un po' di soldi che o buttiamo in cazzate o per mangiare.
> E' assurdo. Ci deve essere altro..


Io ho diversi amici che hanno mollato tutto.... E li vedo vivere molto bene.... sereni.....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io ho diversi amici che hanno mollato tutto.... E li vedo vivere molto bene.... sereni.....



la tentazione c'è ma ,per esempio, io vorrei andarmene in francia a coltivar vigne e fare il vino ma ci vogliono i soldi.
e siamo a capo..


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Gennaio 2009)

Se solo provassimo a pensare che si può vivere anche senza il televisore nuovo, il pc nuovo, il telefonino nuovo, gli abiti firmati nuovi, le ferie ai Caraibi (o in Liguria, che costa uguale), la macchina nuova (minimo 150Hp, se no non sei nessuno), la settimana bianca, il filetto di manzo, Sky, gli after hour, i superalcolici, la casa riscaldata a 26° tutto l'anno etc, forse si capirebbe che gran parte del nostro lavoro è destinato ad essere buttato via in cose che nulla hanno a che fare con noi, la nostra persona, i nostri veri sentimenti, la nostra vera natura.
Purtroppo finisce come in quegli enormi blister, fatti di carta e plastica inutili che servono a contenere oggetti piccolissimi, in confronto. La maggior parte la buttiamo via.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la tentazione c'è ma ,per esempio, io vorrei andarmene in francia a coltivar vigne e fare il vino ma ci vogliono i soldi.
> e siamo a capo..


 
comincio a pensare che siamo davvero moooolto simili


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la tentazione c'è ma ,per esempio, io vorrei andarmene in francia a coltivar vigne e fare il vino ma ci vogliono i soldi.
> e siamo a capo..


Posso capire per certi versi la Francia, ma se devo fre il vino, lo faccio in Italia!


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la tentazione c'è ma ,per esempio, io vorrei andarmene in francia a coltivar vigne e fare il vino ma ci vogliono i soldi.
> e siamo a capo..


SE vuoi fare le cose alla grande, certo che si.... ma così cosa fai, l'imprenditrice ?

Quei miei amici hanno un'altro approccio....


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Il mio sogno, come già detto da Asu, sarebbe trasferirmi in Francia in campagna e lavorare all'aperto seguendo i ritmi della natura. Anche se sono giovane e potrei cambiare in quanto non ho ancora figli e sono precaria per amore sono qui, in un ufficio. X me è un sacrificio enorme ma comprendo anche il no del mio ragazzo x lui sarebbe un salto nel buio con 2 genitori anziani.
Ma x no nracocntarmela fino in fondo vi dico che mi girano possentemente le palle


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Il mio sogno, come già detto da Asu, sarebbe trasferirmi in Francia in campagna e lavorare all'aperto seguendo i ritmi della natura. Anche se sono giovane e potrei cambiare in quanto non ho ancora figli e sono precaria per amore sono qui, in un ufficio. X me è un sacrificio enorme ma comprendo anche il no del mio ragazzo x lui sarebbe un salto nel buio con 2 genitori anziani.
> Ma x no nracocntarmela fino in fondo vi dico che mi girano possentemente le palle


Tu sei troppo giovane.... Sei in un'altra fase....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> SE vuoi fare le cose alla grande, certo che si.... ma così cosa fai, l'imprenditrice ?
> 
> Quei miei amici hanno un'altro approccio....


Ma va', l'imprenditrice...
vorrei solo campicchiare facendo una cosa che mi dia soddisfazione.
Per un po' di terra (coltivabile e buona) e una cascinetta i soldini ci vogliono.


Alce, a me di tutte le cose che hai detto non me ne frega una fava. Nè della macchina, nè delle vacanze alle maldive, nè del cellulare...infatti non le compro ma son sempre quasi senza un euro..

Sole, se vuoi lo facciamo insieme...tu lavori e io dirigo


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma va', l'imprenditrice...
> vorrei solo campicchiare facendo una cosa che mi dia soddisfazione.
> Per un po' di terra (coltivabile e buona) e una cascinetta i soldini ci vogliono.
> 
> ...


 













facciamo che *noi* lavoriamo e *noi* dirigiamo.....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> facciamo che *noi* lavoriamo e *noi* dirigiamo.....


vabbè, io la mente e tu il braccio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sei giovane e forte!!


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vabbè, io la mente e tu il braccio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No! finchè non sarai perfettamente guarita ok...ma poi recuperi!!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma va', l'imprenditrice...
> *vorrei solo campicchiare facendo una cosa che mi dia soddisfazione.*
> *Per un po' di terra (coltivabile e buona) e una cascinetta i soldini ci vogliono.*
> 
> ...


Beh, certo.... un minimo ci vuole (vendita casa ? Liquidazione ?)... Poi, entrando nei circuiti giusti......


----------



## Old unaCOMEtante (20 Gennaio 2009)

*asudem*



Asudem ha detto:


> un'acqua incredibile, buio pesto, serpentoni lunghissimi di macchine coi fari accesi, code chilometriche, gente arrabbiata e nervosa già alle 7 di mattina...
> ma per cosa?
> che senso ha?
> dove andiamo?
> per cosa facciamo tutta questa enorme fatica?


*Trova il positivo anche quando sembra che non esista.* 
Acqua incredibile e buio pesto sono caratteristiche di questa stagione in particolari zone d'italia. Serpentoni lunghissimi di macchine coi fari accesi è caratteristica di certi orari e certi luoghi. Gente nervosa e arrabbiata già alle sette di mattina è classica caratteristica che si evidenzia in determinati orari e nei giorni lavorativi. Siamo golosi di una vita diversa, ma se fosse pacata come la vorremmo, non la gusteremmo. Amici miei odiano il freddo, la neve, la nebbia, la pioggia. Altri odiano il caldo, l'afa, i temporali. Ma che schifo di mondo sarebbe se avessimo 365 giorni l'anno 35°? Che schifo di mondo sarebbe se avessimo 365 giorni l'anno -10°. Che differenza ci sarebbe, sulle strade, se durante i giorni festivi trovassimo lo stesso traffico automobilistico che troviamo in quelli feriali? E che schifo di mondo sarebbe trovare gente frenetica alle 7 del mattino quando deve andare a lavorare e la trovassimo identica alle 7 del mattino quando è in partenza per il week end in montagna o mare?
*Trova il positivo anche quando sembra che non esista.*


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> *Trova il positivo anche quando sembra che non esista.*
> Acqua incredibile e buio pesto sono caratteristiche di questa stagione in particolari zone d'italia. Serpentoni lunghissimi di macchine coi fari accesi è caratteristica di certi orari e certi luoghi. Gente nervosa e arrabbiata già alle sette di mattina è classica caratteristica che si evidenzia in determinati orari e nei giorni lavorativi. Siamo golosi di una vita diversa, ma se fosse pacata come la vorremmo, non la gusteremmo. Amici miei odiano il freddo, la neve, la nebbia, la pioggia. Altri odiano il caldo, l'afa, i temporali. Ma che schifo di mondo sarebbe se avessimo 365 giorni l'anno 35°? Che schifo di mondo sarebbe se avessimo 365 giorni l'anno -10°. Che differenza ci sarebbe, sulle strade, se durante i giorni festivi trovassimo lo stesso traffico automobilistico che troviamo in quelli feriali? E che schifo di mondo sarebbe trovare gente frenetica alle 7 del mattino quando deve andare a lavorare e la trovassimo identica alle 7 del mattino quando è in partenza per il week end in montagna o mare?
> *Trova il positivo anche quando sembra che non esista.*


carissima, io non ne facevo una questione di positivo o meno. Io in genere sono molto positiva. Mi domandavo solo che senso ha tutto questo correre, fare fatica, sacrificarsi , per cosa lo facciamo se arriviamo a fine giornata talmente stanchi e stressati da non poterci godere veramente le altre ore che restano della giornata. Mi sembra un'enorme catena di montaggio che non smette mai di funzionare. E leviamo tempo a chi amiamo, non ci dedichiamo ai nostri talenti, non godiamo abbastanza di musica, arte, lettura, non visitiamo abbastanza luoghi lontani. Non mi da noia la coda, la fatica ma se fosse mirata ad arrivare la sera avendo raggiunto qualcosa che non sia solo uno stipendio che finisce inevitabilmente in affitto, mangiare e cazzatine che crediamo arricchirci la vita.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Gennaio 2009)

cara medusa, stamani pure io mi sono alzato con questi pensieri e questo stato d'animo addosso... nn lo so perché facciamo e viviamo così, ma nn me ne frega un caz zo, sono troppo 'apatico' per pormi problemi che nn posso risolvere... oggi è così, tiro a sopravvivere fino a stasera, poi a letto e domani è un altro giorno.


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> carissima, io non ne facevo una questione di positivo o meno. Io in genere sono molto positiva. Mi domandavo solo che senso ha tutto questo correre, fare fatica, sacrificarsi , per cosa lo facciamo se arriviamo a fine giornata talmente stanchi e stressati da non poterci godere veramente le altre ore che restano della giornata. Mi sembra un'enorme catena di montaggio che non smette mai di funzionare. E leviamo tempo a chi amiamo, non ci dedichiamo ai nostri talenti, non godiamo abbastanza di musica, arte, lettura, non visitiamo abbastanza luoghi lontani. Non mi da noia la coda, la fatica ma se fosse mirata ad arrivare la sera avendo raggiunto qualcosa che non sia solo uno stipendio *che finisce inevitabilmente in affitto, mangiare e cazzatine che crediamo arricchirci la vita*.


In questo Milano è tremenda, è vero......


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

A me dispiace molto quando mio papà non capisce (perchè ormai credo proprio che non capisca) questo discorso.....i soldi.....sì ti aiutano x carità ma quando anche ne hai guadagnati a palate e non hai goduto nulla della tua vita, del tuo amore, dei tuoi interessi...ti puoi veramente considerare così benestante? x me no.
Sono d'accordo con Asu, sembra di stare in mezzo ad una catena di montaggio che non si ferma mai. Quello che 6 tu viene relegato a quando gli impianti sono fermi....


----------



## Iris (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> un'acqua incredibile, buio pesto, serpentoni lunghissimi di macchine coi fari accesi, code chilometriche, gente arrabbiata e nervosa già alle 7 di mattina...
> ma per cosa?
> che senso ha?
> dove andiamo?
> per cosa facciamo tutta questa enorme fatica?


 
Dubito che i mezzadri del secolo scorso fossero di buon umore quando si alzavano alle tre o quattro di mattina per garantirsi una stiracchiata sopravvivenza. Pure loro si chiedevano, credo, al tramonto, per che diavolo facessero tanta fatica, quando non riuscivano neanche ad assicurare la cena ai figli sopravvissuti alle malattie e alla malnutrizione.
La vita non è mai stata facile per la stragrande maggioranza di chi viene al mondo.


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> A me dispiace molto quando mio papà non capisce (perchè ormai credo proprio che non capisca) questo discorso.....i soldi.....sì ti aiutano x carità ma quando anche ne hai guadagnati a palate e non hai goduto nulla della tua vita, del tuo amore, dei tuoi interessi...ti puoi veramente considerare così benestante? x me no.
> Sono d'accordo con Asu, sembra di stare in mezzo ad una catena di montaggio che non si ferma mai. Quello che 6 tu viene relegato a quando gli impianti sono fermi....


Marx la chiamava alienazione operaia....


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> cara medusa, stamani pure io mi sono alzato con questi pensieri e questo stato d'animo addosso... nn lo so perché facciamo e viviamo così, ma nn me ne frega un caz zo, sono troppo 'apatico' per pormi problemi che nn posso risolvere... oggi è così, tiro a sopravvivere fino a stasera, poi a letto e domani è un altro giorno.


 
si possono vivere giorni in questo stato, forse mesi ma....anni?? io non voglio! anche se so che finirà così, vorrei trovare un'altra via


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

la cosa triste è che passiamo più tempo a fare cose di cui non ci frega niente di quelle che ci piacciono.
io esco di casa alle 8 del mattino e rientro alle 8 di sera, quindi poi non ti godi la casa e tutte le "comodità" per le quali ti fai il culo tutti i giorni.
ha ragione alce, bisogna rendersi conto che se rinunciassimo a 2/3 delle cose per cui spendiamo e lavoriamo dovremmo dedicarci meno a lavorare su cose di cui non ci interessa


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2009)

il senso della mia vita è in quello che faccio quotidianamente per me e la mia famiglia ; ho solo il timore di non riuscire a farlo a causa degli ostacoli che la vita di tanto in tanto ti regala.
per il resto ,son qui per questo


----------



## Iris (20 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> il senso della mia vita è in quello che faccio quotidianamente per me e la mia famiglia ; ho solo il timore di non riuscire a farlo a causa degli ostacoli che la vita di tanto in tanto ti regala.
> per il resto ,son qui per questo


Ti quoto.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Dubito che i mezzadri del secolo scorso fossero di buon umore quando si alzavano alle tre o quattro di mattina per garantirsi una stiracchiata sopravvivenza. Pure loro si chiedevano, credo, al tramonto, per che diavolo facessero tanta fatica, quando non riuscivano neanche ad assicurare la cena ai figli sopravvissuti alle malattie e alla malnutrizione.
> La vita non è mai stata facile per la stragrande maggioranza di chi viene al mondo.


ma vedi, tutta questa tecnologia, questa scienza, questo progresso che dovrebbe facilitarci la vita sembra rendercela ancora più ...vuota.
Poi certo, c'è sempre chi sta peggio e lamentarsi non ha senso.
Mi chiedevo solo se questo sia vivere o sopravvivere e basta


----------



## Iris (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma vedi, tutta questa tecnologia, questa scienza, questo progresso che dovrebbe facilitarci la vita sembra rendercela ancora più ...vuota.
> Poi certo, c'è sempre chi sta peggio e lamentarsi non ha senso.
> Mi chiedevo solo se questo sia vivere o sopravvivere e basta


Tutta questa scienza, tesoro ti ha salvato la vita. E io ne sono felice.
Anche a me, tra l'altro.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Quando sono stata in Bielorussia ho provato una sensazione stranissima...ero sconvolta.
Da una parte sconvolta dalla fatica fisica e dalle privazioni che nelle campagne bielorusse sono costretti a subire, dall'altra dalla rilassatezza che ho provato io (ma non fa testo, ero solo una turista) e della felicità che mi ha comunicato la famiglia che ci ha ospitati.....il mio cuore non è mai stato tanto pieno di sentimenti contrastanti: felicità, tristezza, amore, relax, consapevolezza


----------



## Iris (20 Gennaio 2009)

Non possiamo lamentarci di un mondo, attraverso il quale stiamo comunicando. O no?


----------



## Old amarax (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> un'acqua incredibile, buio pesto, serpentoni lunghissimi di macchine coi fari accesi, code chilometriche, *gente arrabbiata e nervosa già alle 7 di mattina...*
> ma per cosa?
> che senso ha?
> dove andiamo?
> per cosa facciamo tutta questa enorme fatica?


 
già 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  xchè se ritardi 10  min non arrivi più in orario.
Lo facciamo per...aumentare il PIL!!!


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non possiamo lamentarci di un mondo, attraverso il quale stiamo comunicando. O no?


non ci si lamenta iris...ogni tanto quando ci si riesce a fermare ci si chiede se vale la pena..tutto qui.
poi come dei fidi soldatini tutti i giorni si compie il proprio dovere...ogni tanto meno  convinti però


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Tutta questa scienza, tesoro ti ha salvato la vita. E io ne sono felice.
> Anche a me, tra l'altro.


sì. Non volevo sembrare pessimista.Ma proprio questo mi fa  pesare ancora di più sopravvivere e mi fa pensare che sto sprecando un po' questo dono


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma vedi, tutta questa tecnologia, questa scienza, questo progresso che dovrebbe facilitarci la vita sembra rendercela ancora più ...vuota.
> Poi certo, c'è sempre chi sta peggio e lamentarsi non ha senso.
> Mi chiedevo solo se questo sia vivere o sopravvivere e basta


Il problema, in realtà, non nasce dalla tecnologia e dal benessere economico, ma, come sempre, dall'uso che se ne fa. Come nell'esempio del blister enorme per la cosa piccina, si tratta di avere la capacità di godere dei valori veri, e non della forma. Purtroppo ci siamo adattati ad un mondo che invece vive sulla propaganda, sull'apparenza, sul possesso in quanto simbolo, e non in quanto bene in sè. Questo, Asu, è inteso in generale, non riguardo te esclusivamente. Viviamo in una società che anche se non ne condividiamo i valori, per sopravviverci dobbiamo adeguarci ai ritmi ed ai valori, almeno in parte.
Certo, 'limmagine bucolica del coltivatore è molto attraente, ma come ti ha accennato Jesus, o come più direttamente ha detto Iris, non ci si può nemmeno in quello abbandonare alla visione amena e poetica. L'economia attuale, qui in Europa, vede la necessità di grande impegno imprenditoriale in qualsiasi cosa si faccia, quindi anche la coltivazione di una ipotetica vigna, in quanto comunque dovresti gestire volumi e persone, e questo secondo le regole e le leggi, quindi ricadresti nello stesso ritmo di un altro ambiente. Quello che possiamo fare è scegliere un ambiente che, malgrado i ritmi, ci conceda soddisfazioni, ed ognuno di noi le ottiene in modo diverso. Bisogna scoprire , ognuno per sè, qual'è il proprio mondo, goderne dei lati buoni, ed adattarsi ai ritmi.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> carissima, io non ne facevo una questione di positivo o meno. Io in genere sono molto positiva. *Mi domandavo solo che senso ha* tutto questo correre, fare fatica, sacrificarsi , per cosa lo facciamo se arriviamo a fine giornata talmente stanchi e stressati da non poterci godere veramente le altre ore che restano della giornata. Mi sembra un'enorme catena di montaggio che non smette mai di funzionare. E leviamo tempo a chi amiamo, non ci dedichiamo ai nostri talenti, non godiamo abbastanza di musica, arte, lettura, non visitiamo abbastanza luoghi lontani. Non mi da noia la coda, la fatica ma se fosse mirata ad arrivare la sera avendo raggiunto qualcosa che non sia solo uno stipendio che finisce inevitabilmente in affitto, mangiare e cazzatine che crediamo arricchirci la vita.


 No ha assolutamente alcun senso. Ecco la risposta. Nessuno.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No ha assolutamente alcun senso. Ecco la risposta. Nessuno.


infatti. Da qui tutte ste pippe mentali che mi sto facendo da stamattina


----------



## Iris (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì. Non volevo sembrare pessimista.Ma proprio questo mi fa pesare ancora di più sopravvivere e mi fa pensare che sto sprecando un po' questo dono


Ti capisco. Anche io passo almeno due ore al giorno nel traffico. Due ore sottratte a ciò che mi piace.
Non voglio dire che questo sia il migliore dei mondi possibili, anzi...
però non è detto che non ci si possa ritagliare uno spazio per sè, e sentirlo non solo spazio di sopravvivenza.


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No ha assolutamente alcun senso. Ecco la risposta. Nessuno.


voglio grattar grattini


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti. Da qui tutte ste pippe mentali che mi sto facendo da stamattina


 Non sono pippe mentali... sono riflessioni che tutti gli uomini, anche i più grandi, hanno fatto. 
Allora, o si scacciano e si tenta di pensarci il meno possibile... oppure si tenta di costruirne uno, il più "credibile" possibile. Sono entrambi sotterfugi per mascherare il non-senso.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono pippe mentali... sono riflessioni che tutti gli uomini, anche i più grandi, hanno fatto.
> Allora, o si scacciano e si tenta di pensarci il meno possibile... oppure si tenta di costruirne uno, il più "credibile" possibile. Sono entrambi sotterfugi per mascherare il non-senso.


ma io non sono convinta che non si possa trovarlo questo senso..
al momento non mi sembra esista ma non è possibile..
deve averlo.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma io non sono convinta che non si possa trovarlo questo senso..
> al momento non mi sembra esista ma non è possibile..
> deve averlo.


 Infatti non ho detto questo... puoi provare a costruirne uno, che sia il più credibile possibile per te.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> voglio grattar grattini


 Vedrai che arriverà anche quel momento... porta pazienza!


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono pippe mentali... sono riflessioni che tutti gli uomini, anche i più grandi, hanno fatto.
> Allora, o si scacciano e si tenta di pensarci il meno possibile... oppure si tenta di costruirne uno, il più "credibile" possibile. Sono entrambi sotterfugi per mascherare il non-senso.


Per trovare i compromessi tra quello che vorremmo e le possibilità che abbiamo di ottenerlo, dobbiamo però capire cosa vogliamo davvero. La grande possibilità di scelta che ci concede il vivere in un paese come l'Europa, a volte invece che facilitarci la scelta, ci induce all'incertezza, al nicchiare, al prender tempo, ed alla fine a non prendere decisioni, e continuare il nostro tran tran.
Mediamente viviamo troppo bene, e perdere il nostro benessere relativo ci fa paura, perchè qualsiasi cosa si scelga, ha un prezzo da pagare, che spesso non conosciamo. Preferiamo il più delle volte pagare un prezzo caro ma conosciuto


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti non ho detto questo... puoi provare a costruirne uno, che sia il più credibile possibile per te.


tu ci sei riuscito, molti?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per trovare i compromessi tra quello che vorremmo e le possibilità che abbiamo di ottenerlo, *dobbiamo però capire cosa vogliamo* davvero. La grande possibilità di scelta che ci concede il vivere in un paese come l'Europa, a volte invece che facilitarci la scelta, ci induce all'incertezza, al nicchiare, al prender tempo, ed alla fine a non prendere decisioni, e continuare il nostro tran tran.
> Mediamente viviamo troppo bene, e perdere il nostro benessere relativo ci fa paura, perchè qualsiasi cosa si scelga, ha un prezzo da pagare, che spesso non conosciamo. Preferiamo il più delle volte pagare un prezzo caro ma conosciuto


hai detto niente....


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti non ho detto questo... puoi provare a costruirne uno, che sia il più credibile possibile per te.


Ehhh


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vedrai che arriverà anche quel momento... porta pazienza!


L'immagine del pensionato che passa il tempo a grattar grattini è un po' deprimento, o no?


----------



## Iris (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma io non sono convinta che non si possa trovarlo questo senso..
> al momento non mi sembra esista ma non è possibile..
> deve averlo.


Cosa? personalmente non ho trovato un senso, un fine ultimo.
La vita ha il significato che gli attribuisco io ogni giorno. Non sempre è positivo.
Per il resto non ho trovato significati universali, almeno io.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> un'acqua incredibile, buio pesto, serpentoni lunghissimi di macchine coi fari accesi, code chilometriche, gente arrabbiata e nervosa già alle 7 di mattina...
> ma per cosa?
> che senso ha?
> dove andiamo?
> per cosa facciamo tutta questa enorme fatica?


qui non sappiamo più quanto stiamo andando... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












guzzanti riesce a farmi ridere anche nei momenti peggiori...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kAgaSBYWG4


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu ci sei riuscito, molti?


 Ci ho provato asu, ma mi conosco ancora troppo bene per cascarci, purtroppo... è difficile ingannare se stessi


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2009)

Io non vedo l'ora di essere in pensione... seduta alla Marina con Molti e quel bastardo di Chen


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Cosa? personalmente non ho trovato un senso, un fine ultimo.
> La vita ha il significato che gli attribuisco io ogni giorno. Non sempre è positivo.
> Per il resto non ho trovato significati universali, almeno io.


una meta? uno scopo forse?


ot. che bella la tua firmetta!!


----------



## Iris (20 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non vedo l'ora di essere in pensione... seduta alla Marina con Molti e quel bastardo di Chen


Quando sarà mandami una fotografia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti farò avere l'indirizzo


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci ho provato asu, ma mi conosco ancora troppo bene per cascarci, purtroppo... è difficile ingannare se stessi


alla fine è sempre il Dio soldo che ci guida.
non puoi pensare a fare le cose che vuoi perchè ci vogliono i soldi per fare qualsiasi cosa. anche per non fare niente


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Cosa? personalmente non ho trovato un senso, un fine ultimo.
> La vita ha il significato che gli attribuisco io ogni giorno. Non sempre è positivo.
> Per il resto non ho trovato significati universali, almeno io.


1) I figli 

2) L'amata

3) Conoscere come vivono gli altri, in posti diversi dal mio

4) Il mare

Ce n'è abbastanza per avere un senso. Almeno per me.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci ho provato asu, ma mi conosco ancora troppo bene per cascarci, purtroppo... *è difficile ingannare se stessi*


Trovo in realtà che sia lo sport più diffuso, e che sia questa la vera origine delle incertezze e del sedersi a guardare il mondo che gira.

L'importante per sentirsi vivi, a parere mio, è _tentare_, cercare, provare, sempre, per quantomeno non avere, alla fine, il rimpianto di non aver aperto una porta che magari avrebbe potuto essere quella giusta.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Cosa? personalmente non ho trovato un senso, un fine ultimo.
> La vita ha il significato che gli attribuisco io ogni giorno. Non sempre è positivo.
> Per il resto non ho trovato significati universali, almeno io.



Sono totalmente d'accordo.

E per essere onesta sono quasi contenta di non avere un fine ultimo...


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Quando sarò in pensione.....ma che dico? io non ci andrò mai in pensione!!!!!correggo....quando sarò anziana vivrò i miei ultimi anni in Provenza al sole


----------



## Iris (20 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono totalmente d'accordo.
> 
> E per essere onesta sono quasi contenta di non avere un fine ultimo...


Leva il quasi. Una fatica in meno.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Quando sarà mandami una fotografia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo se giuri di non venderla ai giornali...


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per trovare i compromessi tra quello che vorremmo e le possibilità che abbiamo di ottenerlo, dobbiamo però capire cosa vogliamo davvero. La grande possibilità di scelta che ci concede il vivere in un paese come l'Europa, a volte invece che facilitarci la scelta, ci induce all'incertezza, al nicchiare, al prender tempo, ed alla fine a non prendere decisioni, e continuare il nostro tran tran.
> *Mediamente viviamo troppo bene, e perdere il nostro benessere relativo ci fa paura, perchè qualsiasi cosa si scelga, ha un prezzo da pagare*, che spesso non conosciamo. Preferiamo il più delle volte pagare un prezzo caro ma conosciuto


La vera libertà è la cosa più difficile da conquistare, perchè terrorizza l'uomo.
 "_Se in me c’è quel piacere di ricerca che spinge la vela verso terre non ancora scoperte, se nel mio piacere c’è il piacere del navigante, se gridai giubilante: ‘la costa scompare’, ecco anche la mia ultima catena è caduta. Il senza-fine mugghia intorno a me, laggiù lontano splende per me lo spazio e il tempo, orsù! Coraggio! Vecchio cuore!_» (F. Nietsche, Also Sprach Zarathustra)


----------



## Iris (20 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo se giuri di non venderla ai giornali...


Se trovo un giornale che me la compra...allora sì, che abbiamo svoltato!!!!


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non vedo l'ora di essere in pensione... seduta alla Marina con Molti e quel bastardo di Chen


 Sai che ti aspettiamo, iena!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> 1) I figli
> 
> 2) L'amata
> 
> ...


Jezus hai ragione, ma e' piu' o meno quello che dice Iris, il senso della vita alla fine non niente di trascendetale... fai quello che ti piace, lavori, ti dedichi ai figli, al cane... poi schiatti. Amen.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Gennaio 2009)

sempre guzzanti a propostito di stress...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYxJPHZ41O4


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *La vera libertà è la cosa più difficile da conquistare, perchè terrorizza l'uomo.*
> "_Se in me c’è quel piacere di ricerca che spinge la vela verso terre non ancora scoperte, se nel mio piacere c’è il piacere del navigante, se gridai giubilante: ‘la costa scompare’, ecco anche la mia ultima catena è caduta. Il senza-fine mugghia intorno a me, laggiù lontano splende per me lo spazio e il tempo, orsù! Coraggio! Vecchio cuore!_» (F. Nietsche, Also Sprach Zarathustra)


verissimo. Non cambiamo perchè ne abbiamo il terrore..io almeno ho il terrore del nuovo, dello sconosciuto..


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La vera libertà è la cosa più difficile da conquistare, perchè terrorizza l'uomo.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> alla fine è sempre il Dio soldo che ci guida.
> non puoi pensare a fare le cose che vuoi perchè ci vogliono i soldi per fare qualsiasi cosa. anche per non fare niente


 Non dico che non conti, ma nella ricerca di un senso credibile è l'ultimo dei problemi.


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non dico che non conti, ma nella ricerca di un senso credibile è l'ultimo dei problemi.


molti, prova a pensarci.
certo, non è il nostro senso, ma è il mezzo.
e sembrerebbe l'unico


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Trovo in realtà che sia lo sport più diffuso*, e che sia questa la vera origine delle incertezze e del sedersi a guardare il mondo che gira.
> 
> L'importante per sentirsi vivi, a parere mio, è _tentare_, cercare, provare, sempre, per quantomeno non avere, alla fine, il rimpianto di non aver aperto una porta che magari avrebbe potuto essere quella giusta.


Per me è uno sport difficilissimo... sono spietato verso me stesso, mi conosco troppo bene per ingannarmi... e non solo sulla ricerca di un senso.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> verissimo. Non cambiamo perchè ne abbiamo il terrore..io almeno ho il terrore del nuovo, dello sconosciuto..


 
idem. lasciare ciò che si conosce da anni x ciò che si ignora può terrorizzare, anche se forse si perde una chance


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Jezus hai ragione, ma e' piu' o meno quello che dice Iris, il senso della vita alla fine non niente di trascendetale... fai quello che ti piace, lavori, ti dedichi ai figli, al cane... poi schiatti. Amen.


Grazie della traduzione.

Iris la capisco poco, da sempre.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La vera libertà è la cosa più difficile da conquistare, perchè terrorizza l'uomo.
> "_Se in me c’è quel piacere di ricerca che spinge la vela verso terre non ancora scoperte, se nel mio piacere c’è il piacere del navigante, se gridai giubilante: ‘la costa scompare’, ecco anche la mia ultima catena è caduta. Il senza-fine mugghia intorno a me, laggiù lontano splende per me lo spazio e il tempo, orsù! Coraggio! Vecchio cuore!_» (F. Nietsche, Also Sprach Zarathustra)


Come ho avuto modo di dire più volte, la vera libertà consiste nel non necessitare, quindi anche il prendere il largo non è esempio di libertà, a mio avviso, ma la ricerca della soddisfazione di una necessità della quale siamo inesorabilmente schiavi. Finchè avremo uno stomaco ed un apparato riproduttivo, non saremo mai liberi.
Ma gestire noi stessi, e le nostre necessità, godere dell'appagamento dei sensi, e poi vivere non in funzione di essi, ma tesi a migiorare noi stessi "dentro", penso sia il miglior uso che possiamo fare di noi.
Non esiste un'inizio, non una fine che possa riguardare l'uomo. Esso è una particella in un flusso, ed a lui è concesso di favorire la corrente, abbandonarcisi passivamente o remare contro. Solo la direzione è segnata, la fine non la vedrà mai nessuno. Il resto è scelta.


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> idem. lasciare ciò che si conosce da anni x ciò che si ignora può terrorizzare, anche se forse si perde una chance


Poi delle volte la vita ti porta a doverlo lasciare per forza...


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> molti, prova a pensarci.
> certo, non è il nostro senso, ma è il mezzo.
> e sembrerebbe l'unico


Lo so che non ti riferivi al senso in sè, ma al mezzo per costruirlo, citando il vil denaro... ma anche con tanti soldi non costruisci un senso. Ti anestetizzano molto meglio, è chiaro. 
Ma ad un senso credibile non arriverai mai usando il denaro come un mezzo. 
Infatti può trovarlo un povero, e non trovarlo mai un ricco. O viceversa.


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sempre guzzanti a propostito di stress...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYxJPHZ41O4



sono alle lacrime  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   grazie, ci voleva!


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so che non ti riferivi al senso in sè, ma al mezzo per costruirlo, citando il vil denaro... ma anche con tanti soldi non costruisci un senso. Ti anestetizzano molto meglio, è chiaro.
> Ma ad un senso credibile non arriverai mai usando il denaro come un mezzo.
> Infatti può trovarlo un povero, e non trovarlo mai un ricco. O viceversa.


Quoto.

 Anzi, avere troppo denaro ti toglie un'alibi..... E in tanti finiscono anche peggio....


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Anzi, avere troppo denaro ti toglie un'alibi..... E in tanti finiscono anche peggio....


Grande verità...


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Come ho avuto modo di dire più volte, la vera libertà consiste nel non necessitare, quindi anche il prendere il largo non è esempio di libertà, a mio avviso, ma la ricerca della soddisfazione di una necessità della quale siamo inesorabilmente schiavi. *Finchè avremo uno stomaco ed un apparato riproduttivo, non saremo mai liberi.*
> Ma gestire noi stessi, e le nostre necessità, godere dell'appagamento dei sensi, e poi vivere non in funzione di essi, ma tesi a migiorare noi stessi "dentro", penso sia il miglior uso che possiamo fare di noi.
> Non esiste un'inizio, non una fine che possa riguardare l'uomo. Esso è una particella in un flusso, ed a lui è concesso di favorire la corrente, abbandonarcisi passivamente o remare contro. Solo la direzione è segnata, la fine non la vedrà mai nessuno. Il resto è scelta.


vabbè, assolutizzare come fai tu ha davvero poco senso, IMHO. La materia non sarà mai libera, può solo avvicinarsi ad un archetipo di Libertà, che non troverai mai nell'immanente. E' la tensione ad essa, ciò a cui si riferisce Nietzsche nel brano che ho citato.


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so che non ti riferivi al senso in sè, ma al mezzo per costruirlo, citando il vil denaro... ma anche con tanti soldi non costruisci un senso. Ti anestetizzano molto meglio, è chiaro.
> Ma ad un senso credibile non arriverai mai usando il denaro come un mezzo.
> Infatti può trovarlo un povero, e non trovarlo mai un ricco. O viceversa.


hai ragione.
ma se ho i soldi posso permettermi di fermarmi a pensare...a cercare.
diversamente devo correre e dedicarmi a minchiate di cui non mi interessa


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per me è uno sport difficilissimo... sono spietato verso me stesso, mi conosco troppo bene per ingannarmi... e non solo sulla ricerca di un senso.


A volte gli inganni interiori sono più sottili di quanto si pensi.
Io sono un introspettivo, ed in quanto tale ogni giorno scopro piccole e grandi bugie che mi racconto da solo, dettate dagli istinti. La coscienza, ed una certa dose di una qualità che altri chiamerebbero autolesionismo, mi permettono di scoprire gli inganni interiori, e di lenirne gli effetti negativi, quando riesco. Ma l'inganno di sè è sottile, molto sottile......


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè, assolutizzare come fai tu ha davvero poco senso, IMHO. La materia non sarà mai libera, può solo avvicinarsi ad un archetipo di Libertà, che non troverai mai nell'immanente. E' la tensione ad essa, ciò a cui si riferisce Nietzsche nel brano che ho citato.


Io "assolutizzo" per prendere un punto di riferimento il più preciso possibile, altrimenti navigo a vista nel mare delle circostanze, e basta. Ma non ignoro le circostanze, per carità, solo non mi ci abbandono. Capisco Nietzsche, ma io mi sono costruito una mia filosofia che tenta di andare oltre. Presuntuoso, certo, ma per il momento funziona.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *A volte gli inganni interiori sono più sottili di quanto si pensi.*
> Io sono un introspettivo, ed in quanto tale ogni giorno scopro piccole e grandi bugie che mi racconto da solo, dettate dagli istinti. La coscienza, ed una certa dose di una qualità che altri chiamerebbero autolesionismo, mi permettono di scoprire gli inganni interiori, e di lenirne gli effetti negativi, quando riesco. *Ma l'inganno di sè è sottile, molto sottile*......


 Su questo ti quoto in pieno.


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> ma se ho i soldi posso permettermi di fermarmi a pensare...a cercare.
> diversamente devo correre e dedicarmi a minchiate di cui non mi interessa


Vero pure questo. Infatti ci dovrebbe essere il minimo garantito per tutti, e da lì ognuno potrebbe scegliere che fare...


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> ma se ho i soldi posso permettermi di fermarmi a pensare...a cercare.
> diversamente devo correre e dedicarmi a minchiate di cui non mi interessa


Purtroppo il più delle volte il benessere anestetizza, e la "ricerca" si fa lenta e svogliata.
La "fame" che sia di stomaco o di cervello, è il miglior carburante per tutto.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2009)

Si vabe' 'nnate a lavora' va!


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io "assolutizzo" per prendere un punto di riferimento il più preciso possibile, altrimenti navigo a vista nel mare delle circostanze, e basta. Ma non ignoro le circostanze, per carità, solo non mi ci abbandono. Capisco Nietzsche, *ma io mi sono costruito una mia filosofia che tenta di andare oltre. Presuntuoso, certo, ma per il momento funziona*.


 Perchè presuntuoso? Ognuno di noi è filosofo, e se il sistema di pensiero che hai creato per te funziona, vale più di tutte le analisi precedentemente fatte da chiunque, piccolo o grande sia stato.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Purtroppo il più delle volte il benessere anestetizza, e la "ricerca" si fa lenta e svogliata.
> La "fame" che sia di stomaco o di cervello, è il miglior carburante per tutto.


 
mi spiace ma non è del tutto così. il mio cervello ha una fame incredibile di conoscenza ma con 990 euro al mese, affitto, bollette e spesa mi resta pochino x saziarlo


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si vabe' 'nnate a lavora' va!












   no!
voglio cercare un senso!!


----------



## Iris (20 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si vabe' 'nnate a lavora' va!


Come diceva mia nonna: L'ozio è il padre dei vizi


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no!
> voglio cercare un senso!!


 
lazzarona!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè presuntuoso? Ognuno di noi è filosofo, e se il sistema di pensiero che hai creato per te funziona, vale più di tutte le analisi precedentemente fatte da chiunque, piccolo o grande sia stato.


.....Si, ma non devo concedermi il lusso di pensare di aver ragione, e di assumere un senso di "superiorità" nei confronti di altri che la pensano diversamente. Lo dico perchè lo scopro naturale, quest'orgoglio accecante, ed ogni giorno devo lavorare per "rimettermi al mio posto".


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .....Si, ma non devo concedermi il lusso di pensare di aver ragione, e di assumere un senso di "superiorità" nei confronti di altri che la pensano diversamente. Lo dico perchè lo scopro naturale, quest'orgoglio accecante, ed ogni giorno devo lavorare per "rimettermi al mio posto".


già il fatto che il tuo sia un lavoro quotidiano su di te è certamente positivo!


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Come diceva mia nonna: L'ozio è il padre dei vizi


a natale mi hanno regalato un libro che si chiama: l'ozio come stile di vita. ve lo consiglio


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Come diceva mia nonna: L'ozio è il padre dei vizi



... ed: Il sonno della ragione genera mostri


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> mi spiace ma non è del tutto così. il mio cervello ha una fame incredibile di conoscenza ma con 990 euro al mese, affitto, bollette e spesa mi resta pochino x saziarlo


Trova i compromessi per la tua vita. Cosa sei disposta a spendere di te? E per ottenere che cosa?
C'è qualche motivo per cui tu dovresti essere privilegiata nella scelta rispetto a qualcuno che ha meno di te per la sopravvivenza e pari o magari superiori capacità?
Uno degli inganni peggiori è pensare che ognuno di noi valga qualcosa, ma è un'illusione: il mondo va avanti anche senza di noi.


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma io non sono convinta che non si possa trovarlo questo senso..
> al momento non mi sembra esista ma non è possibile..
> deve averlo.


 
eh, ci ho provato a scrollarmi di dosso questa sensazione, ma poi leggo questo post e......buuummmm, ci sono ricaduta....

io e il mio compagno abbiamo un sogno, che condividiamo con mia sorella e mio cognato.....ed è quello di mollare la città e andare in campagna, metter su un agriturismo, vivere di quello che produco e gli ospiti che vorranno venire a trovarmi saranno accolti come amici e nn come clienti. Il senso vorrei costruirlo così, con una grande famiglia, tanti amici e vita "vera", semplice ma profonda.
E nn sono parole, ci stiamo lavorando concretamente....


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no!
> voglio cercare un senso!!


Si cercalo pure fuori dall'orario lavorativo!

Produrre Lavativa!


----------



## Iris (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a natale mi hanno regalato un libro che si chiama: l'ozio come stile di vita. ve lo consiglio


Chi l'ha scritto ci starà mangiando sopra


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Trova i compromessi per la tua vita. Cosa sei disposta a spendere di te? E per ottenere che cosa?
> C'è qualche motivo per cui tu dovresti essere privilegiata nella scelta rispetto a qualcuno che ha meno di te per la sopravvivenza e pari o magari superiori capacità?
> Uno degli inganni peggiori è pensare che ognuno di noi valga qualcosa, ma è un'illusione: il mondo va avanti anche senza di noi.


 
beh, certamente. non mi ritengo nè indispensabile nè sfortunata. però quando Brugola dice che il denaro ha una sua importanza nella ricerca di sè non ha tutti i torti perchè se "hai fame" non puoi fermarti a ragionare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> idem. lasciare ciò che si conosce da anni x ciò che si ignora può terrorizzare, anche se forse si perde una chance


 
in fondo è più facile di quanto si possa credere.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> già il fatto che il tuo sia un lavoro quotidiano su di te è certamente positivo!


E' solo parte di quello che sento come mio dovere del vivere.
Non vuole essere falsa umiltà, sto tentando davvero di trovare il giusto compromesso tra ciò che sento di volere e ciò che sento di dovere, senza "odore di santità". Riesco molto meno di quanto vorrei, ma almeno ci provo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si vabe' 'nnate a lavora' va!


perché dovremmo?


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .....*Si, ma non devo concedermi il lusso di pensare di aver ragione*, *e di assumere un senso di "superiorità" nei confronti di altri che la pensano diversamente*. Lo dico perchè lo scopro naturale, quest'orgoglio accecante, ed ogni giorno devo lavorare per "rimettermi al mio posto".


 Ma quando mai... se per te funziona, questo non vuol certo dire che hai ragione. Funziona per te, mica per gli altri. Se davvero per una cosa così insignificante, ti sentissi superiore... sei solo uno dei tanti, ed ogni cosa è soggettiva.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in fondo è più facile di quanto si possa credere.



Lo credo anche io... e' solo l'idea che terrorizza


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Chi l'ha scritto ci starà mangiando sopra


Il libro non sarà magari risolutivo per gli altri, ma per lui mi sa di si


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo credo anche io... e' solo l'idea che terrorizza


scriviamo un libro anche noi?
manuale per mollare tutto. se ci va bene smettiamo di lavorare.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in fondo è più facile di quanto si possa credere.


E' come lanciarsi per la prima volta col paracadute, quando sei davanti al portellone aperto dell'aereo... facilissimo, e difficilissimo nello stesso momento.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma quando mai... se per te funziona, questo non vuol certo dire che hai ragione. Funziona per te, mica per gli altri. Se davvero per una cosa così insignificante, ti sentissi superiore... sei solo uno dei tanti, *ed ogni cosa è soggettiva*.


E qui casca l'asino (speriamo non si faccia male).
Siamo OT, meglio lasciar perdere, se comincio non mi  fermo più, e purtroppo ho parecchio da fare.
Buona continuazione a tutti, ragazzi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' come lanciarsi col paracadute, quando sei davanti al portellone aperto dell'aereo... facilissimo, e difficilissimo nello stesso momento.


sai che io ho visto solo il lato facilissimo? per assurdo però, non so se rifarei il lancio.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scriviamo un libro anche noi?
> manuale per mollare tutto. se ci va bene smettiamo di lavorare.


E ci dedichiamo alla ricerca del senso della vita in una villa alle Bahamas


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E ci dedichiamo alla ricerca del senso della vita in una villa alle Bahamas


sono sicura che troveremmo una risposta ad ogni perché


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a natale mi hanno regalato un libro che si chiama: l'ozio come stile di vita. ve lo consiglio


Basta vedere "The Big Lebowski"... si impara tantissimo da quel film... lo proietterei nelle scuole!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

credo che nel mollare tutto conti molto anche l'età (non per sminuire nessun gesto fatto da chi ha scritto di averlo fatto)
La giovinezza e una buona dose d'incoscienza credo siano ingredienti indispensabili.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> credo che nel mollare tutto conti molto anche l'età (non per sminuire nessun gesto fatto da chi ha scritto di averlo fatto)
> *La giovinezza e una buona dose d'incoscienza credo siano ingredienti indispensabili*.


sono d'accordissimo.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sai che io ho visto solo il lato facilissimo? per assurdo però, non so se rifarei il lancio.


 Forse perchè la seconda volta potresti vedere l'altro lato...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Basta vedere "The Big Lebowski"... si impara tantissimo da quel film... lo proietterei nelle scuole!



Io lo faccio vedere a mia figlia di quando in quando... son sicura non fara' la mia stessa cazzata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Forse perchè la seconda volta potresti vedere l'altro lato...


credo di sì. o forse perché per quanto facilissimo, il suo peso l'ha avuto e in qualche modo ce l'ha tuttora.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io lo faccio vedere a mia figlia di quando in quando... son sicura non fara' la mia stessa cazzata


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> credo che nel mollare tutto conti molto anche l'età (non per sminuire nessun gesto fatto da chi ha scritto di averlo fatto)
> La giovinezza e una buona dose d'incoscienza credo siano ingredienti indispensabili.


Saggia fosti miiinchia.

Ho mollato tutto e iniziato _from scratch_ 4 volte... ora che ho Sbarella ci penseriei molto bene prima di rifarlo


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> credo di sì. o forse perché per quanto facilissimo, il suo peso l'ha avuto e in qualche modo ce l'ha tuttora.


 Immagino. Comunque la trovo una buona metafora, per descrivere quella cosa assieme facile e difficile di cui si parlava.


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Basta vedere "The Big Lebowski"... si impara tantissimo da quel film... lo proietterei nelle scuole!


Fin da bambini siamo stati tiranneggiati dalla presunta virtù dell'alzarsi presto la mattina. Poi ci hanno insegnato a trasformare il pranzo in una pausa rapida nel pieno del lavoro, a non sprecare il tempo dormendo, sempre in nome di una logica per cui lo scopo della vita è lavorare, produrre, guadagnare. Ma, come insegna il nobile esempio di grandi personaggi - da Cartesio a Oscar Wilde, da Whitman a Stevenson, da Chesterton a Nietzsche - tutto ciò è profondamente contrario alla vera natura dell'uomo. In questo libro, Tom Hodgkinson rivaluta l'ozio, che non è il padre dei vizi ma la condizione per riappropriarci della vita e lasciare campo libero alle più elevate attività.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Gennaio 2009)

il grande lebowski, grandissimo film


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> Fin da bambini siamo stati tiranneggiati dalla presunta virtù dell'alzarsi presto la mattina. Poi ci hanno insegnato a trasformare il pranzo in una pausa rapida nel pieno del lavoro, a non sprecare il tempo dormendo, sempre in nome di una logica per cui lo scopo della vita è lavorare, produrre, guadagnare. Ma, come insegna il nobile esempio di grandi personaggi - da Cartesio a Oscar Wilde, da Whitman a Stevenson, da Chesterton a Nietzsche - tutto ciò è profondamente contrario alla vera natura dell'uomo. In questo libro, Tom Hodgkinson rivaluta l'ozio, che non è il padre dei vizi ma la condizione per riappropriarci della vita e lasciare campo libero alle più elevate attività.


Secondo me la vita ora e' tanto piu' facilitata... pensa alzarsi la mattina e dover accendere un ***** di fuoco coi legnetti? O andare a caccia... o lavare gli abiti nell'acqua gelida... per morire a 50 anni di polmonite...

Senza toglier nulla a questa favolosa teoria dell'ozio... ma a meno pare che l'essere umano si sia impigrito nel tempo piu' che altro.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

comunque l'ozio non c'entra una cippa.
Io sono stra-disposta a faticare e a farmi il culo ma per qualcosa che mi dia soddisfazione e che  la sera mi dia la sensazione di non aver sbattuto via un'altra giornata.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *comunque l'ozio non c'entra una cippa*.
> Io sono stra-disposta a faticare e a farmi il culo ma per qualcosa che mi dia soddisfazione e che la sera mi dia la sensazione di non aver sbattuto via un'altra giornata.


Concordo... la ricerca di un senso con l'ozio non c'entra, anche se l'ozio (più dei soldi) può essere un mezzo per provare a trovarlo.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo... la ricerca di un senso con l'ozio non c'entra, *anche se l'ozio (più dei soldi) può essere un mezzo per provare a* *trovarlo.*


in che senso? perchè non hai distrazioni?


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo... la ricerca di un senso con l'ozio non c'entra, anche se l'ozio (più dei soldi) può essere un mezzo per provare a trovarlo.


guarda che oziare non è fare niente...
infatti puoi non fare niente pensando e riflettendo.
il nostro dramma è che pensiamo poco


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *guarda che oziare non è fare niente...*
> infatti puoi non fare niente pensando e riflettendo.
> il nostro dramma è che pensiamo poco


 guarda che lo so...


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque l'ozio non c'entra una cippa.
> Io sono stra-disposta a faticare e a farmi il culo ma per qualcosa che mi dia soddisfazione e che la sera mi dia la sensazione di non aver sbattuto via un'altra giornata.


 
quoto a milleduecento!!


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Basta vedere "The Big Lebowski"... si impara tantissimo da quel film... lo proietterei nelle scuole!
























ogni tanto me lo rivedo.. è un capolavoro...
è l'inno del fancazzismo intelligente.


----------



## Old thai (20 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> me lo chiedo anch'io. poi ti fermi, rifletti e ti rendi conto che sì magari stai guadagnando soldi o stai adempiendo al tuo dovere ma in cambio stai donando parti della tua vita, della tua serenità. sai cosa mi intristisce profondamente:? in inverno si entra in ufficio col buio e si esce col buio....ecco a me sembra che dopo aver compiuto il mio dovere non resti tempo x vivere



Come ti capisco!!!!!!!!
Ma se ci pensiamo bene in realtà è così.

Che tristezza......


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

thai ha detto:


> Come ti capisco!!!!!!!!
> Ma se ci pensiamo bene in realtà è così.
> 
> Che tristezza......


 
soprattutto se fai un lavoro che non ti appaga


----------



## Old thai (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> un'acqua incredibile, buio pesto, serpentoni lunghissimi di macchine coi fari accesi, code chilometriche, gente arrabbiata e nervosa già alle 7 di mattina...
> ma per cosa?
> che senso ha?
> dove andiamo?
> per cosa facciamo tutta questa enorme fatica?



Ogni volta che qualcuno mi fa questa domanda io rispondo.....SI TIRA A CAMPA'!!!!!!
....e ridiamoci su....
A pensare che sono in ufficio dalle 7.30 di stamattina e che uscirò alle 18.00 senza pausa.....mi sale una carogna...ma così è.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Gennaio 2009)

E quando non c'era internet, e quindi nemmeno il forum?
Come hanno fatto a vivere, prima? Immagine terrificante!


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E quando non c'era internet, e quindi nemmeno il forum?
> Come hanno fatto a vivere, prima? Immagine terrificante!


 
non farmici pensare


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E quando non c'era internet, e quindi nemmeno il forum?
> Come hanno fatto a vivere, prima? Immagine terrificante!


Si terrore... trombavano come conigli


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si terrore... trombavano come conigli


in ufficio??????


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> in ufficio??????


No quello lo fanno solo adesso... prima si limitavano alla casa e al bordello giu' all'angolo


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Gennaio 2009)

No, no, in ufficio si fa da che ufficio è ufficio. Oggi si fa meno, perchè..... "aspetta, finisco di dare una risposta ad un 3d interessante e arrivo......" E la pausa caffè va a farsi benedire


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, no, in ufficio si fa da che ufficio è ufficio. Oggi si fa meno, perchè..... "aspetta, finisco di dare una risposta ad un 3d interessante e arrivo......" E la pausa caffè va a farsi benedire


 
stavo scherzando


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Gennaio 2009)

Io no


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si terrore... trombavano come conigli


è una vergogna!! una volta in ufficio si trombava allegramente...oggi tocca lavorare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è una vergogna!! una volta in ufficio si trombava allegramente...oggi tocca lavorare


 ti dirò... considerati i miei colleghi, la considero una gran fortuna


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti dirò... considerati i miei colleghi, la considero una gran fortuna


idem!


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti dirò... considerati i miei colleghi, la considero una gran fortuna





soleluna80 ha detto:


> idem!


bottegaie...mirate al capo


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bottegaie...mirate al capo


 
ha 79 anni.................


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bottegaie...mirate al capo





soleluna80 ha detto:


> ha 79 anni.................


il mio pochi meno: è del 34... ok che mi piacciono più grandi, ma è un po' anzianotto per me


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2009)

Al mio ex capo gli avrei dato una botta da lasciarlo secco.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2009)

Comunque ci siamo gia' scordati del senso della vita.

E bello vedere come in fondo non avere senso non sia poi malaccio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque ci siamo gia' scordati del senso della vita.
> 
> E bello vedere come in fondo *non avere senso* non sia poi malaccio


forse è proprio questo il senso


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (20 Gennaio 2009)

In segno di distensione

Eccolo, il senso della vita !

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=CKqWIpUK3ow


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> In segno di distensione
> 
> Eccolo, il senso della vita !
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=CKqWIpUK3ow


 CAPOLAVORO!


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2009)

thai ha detto:


> Ogni volta che qualcuno mi fa questa domanda io rispondo.....SI TIRA A CAMPA'!!!!!!
> ....e ridiamoci su....
> A pensare che sono in ufficio dalle 7.30 di stamattina e che uscirò alle 18.00* senza pausa.*....mi sale una carogna...ma così è.


Senza pausa?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> In segno di distensione
> 
> Eccolo, il senso della vita !
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=CKqWIpUK3ow













Loro sono il mio mito... e John Cleese e' il mio preferito


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> CAPOLAVORO!


Hmmm il loro capolavoro e' Tha life of Brian... _Cricifixion? Right to the left one cross each_


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hmmm il loro capolavoro e' Tha life of Brian... _Cricifixion? Right to the left one cross each_


 E questa partita?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AORIsB8DIw


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (20 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Loro sono il mio mito... e John Cleese e' il mio preferito


John Cleese in A Fish Called Wanda: la scena in cui viene colto in flagrante con la Lee Curtis in abito adamantino nella casa datagli in prestito da utilizzare come garconierre..
Entrano all'improvviso i padrono di casa con prole al seguito.
Lui tenta di coprirsi i genitali con la loro foto di nozze.
Una ragazzina, ultima in fila, si alza insistentemente sulle punte per poter sbirciare il pisello di Cleese nudo.
30 secondi che mi sono rimasti ben impressi e che sintetizzano il termine english humour.


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> carissima, io non ne facevo una questione di positivo o meno. Io in genere sono molto positiva. Mi domandavo solo che senso ha tutto questo correre, fare fatica, sacrificarsi , per cosa lo facciamo se arriviamo a fine giornata talmente stanchi e stressati da non poterci godere veramente le altre ore che restano della giornata. Mi sembra un'enorme catena di montaggio che non smette mai di funzionare. E leviamo tempo a chi amiamo, non ci dedichiamo ai nostri talenti, non godiamo abbastanza di musica, arte, lettura, non visitiamo abbastanza luoghi lontani. Non mi da noia la coda, la fatica ma se fosse mirata ad arrivare la sera avendo raggiunto qualcosa che non sia solo uno stipendio che finisce inevitabilmente in affitto, mangiare e cazzatine che crediamo arricchirci la vita.


in totale accordo con quello che scrivi in tutti i post, ma prendo questo perchè ho fatto il cambiamento di vita per odio verso lo stipendio che poi ti consente di vivere come se fossimo le barrettine dell'indice del PIL. 
E lo siamo se non invertiamo la rotta.
Faccio la contadina, vigne, olivi e orto, qualche albero da frutta.
Senza televisione.
in una casa dove la mattina ti alzi  a 9 gradi, accendi il fuoco con il legno spaccato durante l'anno, portato con il trattore ed accatastato. La sera torni a casa ed è freddo di nuovo. C'è da lavorare faticosamente, mai a caso ma ragionando per il futuro, per ogni cosa che fai.
NON TORNEREI INDIETRO, vorrei sempre meno dipendere dal supermercato, dalla benzina, da tutto quello che ci hanno insegnato come valore necessario per vivere ma che è un 90% soffocare la vita.

devo comunque lavorare perchè la terra non consente di comprare quello che non puoi produrre da te, quindi faccio questo e quello. Il meccanismo di consumo che abbiamo oggi ostacola il totale abbandono del lavoro "stipendiato"... io ci stò studiando per mandare affanc++ il PIL!

LA SERA MI SENTO RICCA del senso di questa VITA


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

quanto mi piaci matilde


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> in totale accordo con quello che scrivi in tutti i post, ma prendo questo perchè ho fatto il cambiamento di vita per odio verso lo stipendio che poi ti consente di vivere come se fossimo le barrettine dell'indice del PIL.
> E lo siamo se non invertiamo la rotta.
> Faccio la contadina, vigne, olivi e orto, qualche albero da frutta.
> Senza televisione.
> ...


ecco! quanto son contenta che tu ci sia riuscita!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ps, ma quanto sei carina con la prima frase che hai scritto!!
non credo sian tutti d'accordo ma sei proprio carina!!


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io ho diversi amici che hanno mollato tutto.... E li vedo vivere molto bene.... sereni.....


nel mio caso perchè capisci di quanti orpelli ci siamo abituati a considerare necessari, e non lo sono. Si vive sereni con pochissime cose, con pochissimi valori se scremati da un mucchio di scemenze che non sono altro che sovrastrutture di pensieri semplici: se ci ponessimo pochi obiettivi, sinceri e puliti dall'egoismo..


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quanto mi piaci matilde


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco! quanto son contenta che tu ci sia riuscita!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per mè è iniziata per caso, la terra e la casa non sono mie.

hai ragione che ci vogliono tanti soldi ma è anche vero che ci sono finanziamenti regionali per la ristrutturazione di terreni abbandonati e case,  molti anni di lavoro doppio, e molta fatica fisica e studiare tutto, perchè abbiamo perso le conoscenze antiche.

questo mondo aiuta a capire in che pazzo mondo ci siamo infilati, come formiche impazzite


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> per mè è iniziata per caso, la terra e la casa non sono mie.
> 
> hai ragione che ci vogliono tanti soldi ma è anche vero che ci sono finanziamenti regionali per la ristrutturazione di terreni abbandonati e case,  molti anni di lavoro doppio, e molta fatica fisica e studiare tutto, perchè abbiamo perso le conoscenze antiche.
> 
> questo mondo aiuta a capire in che pazzo mondo ci siamo infilati, come formiche impazzite


vedo parecchie trasmissioni sull'agricoltura e devo dire che ce ne sono tanti di giovani che han scelto questo tipo di vita.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E questa partita?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La partita dei filosofi, lo sketch dell'inquisizione spagnola e quello del pappagallo morto meriterebbero l'oscar


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vedo parecchie trasmissioni sull'agricoltura e devo dire che ce ne sono tanti di giovani che han scelto questo tipo di vita.


 
io lavoravo nel campo delle agevolazioni pubbliche x le imprese (soprattutto trattavano viticultori) i finanziamenti ci sono e tanti (l'agricoltura è il settore + finanziato) ma è necessario disporre di un buon capitale iniziale....danno i soldi a chi da garanzie


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> nel mio caso perchè capisci di quanti orpelli ci siamo abituati a considerare necessari, e non lo sono. Si vive sereni con pochissime cose, con pochissimi valori se scremati da un mucchio di scemenze che non sono altro che sovrastrutture di pensieri semplici: se ci ponessimo pochi obiettivi, sinceri e puliti dall'egoismo..


Non ti conosco ma so già che ti adoro.....


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

*tiè*



Jesus ha detto:


> Non ti conosco ma so già che ti adoro.....


ma poveretta!!! Cosa ti ha fatto?


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma poveretta!!! Cosa ti ha fatto?


Invidiosa e gelosa !!!!!


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non ti conosco ma so già che ti adoro.....


anch'io... sarà l'amore per la cicoria!


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> anch'io... sarà l'amore per la cicoria!


Soprattutto con il purea di fave.....


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io lavoravo nel campo delle agevolazioni pubbliche x le imprese (soprattutto trattavano viticultori) i finanziamenti ci sono e tanti (l'agricoltura è il settore + finanziato) ma è necessario disporre di un buon capitale iniziale....danno i soldi a chi da garanzie


è vero che i finanziamenti sono molti ma: impiantare un ettaro di vigna, posto che hai il terreno buono dove farlo.. costa 40 mila euro, te ne danno la metà... ma il resto lo devi avere e 20mila di tasca tua per un prodotto di cui non hai mai certezze: se sbagli una sola delle cure o piove troppo butti via tutto, e comunque va a frutto dopo 5 anni...
detta in soldoni eh

poi devi lavoraci e vendere, e quando si affronta la vendita sto schifo di mondo ti constringe a spese assurde di imbottigliamento, etichette ecc: in pratica ti costringono a pensarla in maniera industriale, e qui crolla il fanc++ al PIL


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

*O T*



Jesus ha detto:


> Soprattutto con il purea di fave.....


Jesus Jesus  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ma con quel avatar che stai a fare  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   stai a partorire?


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> è vero che i finanziamenti sono molti ma: impiantare un ettaro di vigna, posto che hai il terreno buono dove farlo.. costa 40 mila euro, te ne danno la metà... ma il resto lo devi avere e 20mila di tasca tua per un prodotto di cui non hai mai certezze: se sbagli una sola delle cure o piove troppo butti via tutto, e comunque va a frutto dopo 5 anni...
> detta in soldoni eh
> 
> poi devi lavoraci e vendere, e quando si affronta la vendita sto schifo di mondo ti constringe a spese assurde di imbottigliamento, etichette ecc: in pratica ti costringono a pensarla in maniera industriale, e qui crolla il fanc++ al PIL


 
lo so perfettamente, avevo in mano tutti i catasti vitivinicoli e fascicoli aziendali, facevamo tutte le domande di contributo. Dico solo che ad es l'agricoltura  è + aiutata dell'artigianato dove il contributo a fondo perduto non esiste, è tutto e solo a tasso agevolato. Certo poi in agricoltura tanto dipende dalle condizioni atmosferiche, di mercato, etc. Spesso ai contadini danno una miseria mentre al consumatore chiedono un assassinamento


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Jesus Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E certo che si !!!!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> in totale accordo con quello che scrivi in tutti i post, ma prendo questo perchè ho fatto il cambiamento di vita per odio verso lo stipendio che poi ti consente di vivere come se fossimo le barrettine dell'indice del PIL.
> E lo siamo se non invertiamo la rotta.
> Faccio la contadina, vigne, olivi e orto, qualche albero da frutta.
> Senza televisione.
> ...


ohhhh mati!! tu sei il mio sogno avverato!!!!
però cercherei di tenere un pò più di caldino.....'pena 'pena....


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> nel mio caso perchè capisci di quanti orpelli ci siamo abituati a considerare necessari, e non lo sono. Si vive sereni con pochissime cose, con pochissimi valori se scremati da un mucchio di scemenze che non sono altro che sovrastrutture di pensieri semplici: se ci ponessimo pochi obiettivi, sinceri e puliti dall'egoismo..


 
propongo una STANG OVATION!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

*Matilde*

Ma in pratica se non c'hai una lira manco si inizia?


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> lo so perfettamente, avevo in mano tutti i catasti vitivinicoli e fascicoli aziendali, facevamo tutte le domande di contributo. Dico solo che ad es l'agricoltura  è + aiutata dell'artigianato dove il contributo a fondo perduto non esiste, è tutto e solo a tasso agevolato. Certo poi in agricoltura tanto dipende dalle condizioni atmosferiche, di mercato, etc. Spesso ai contadini danno una miseria mentre al consumatore chiedono un assassinamento


si infatti, qui si parla di accorciare la filiera ma vuoi mettere la comodità dell'Ipercoop? Siamo tutti abituati così.

Noi facciamo fatica a vendere l'olio e il vino direttamente al consumatore, anche se sono prodotti perfetti, ma ci rifiutiamo di svenderli. Piuttosto mi ci faccio il bagno con l'olio e con il vino tingo le tende


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> si infatti, qui si parla di accorciare la filiera ma vuoi mettere la comodità dell'Ipercoop? Siamo tutti abituati così.
> 
> Noi facciamo fatica a vendere l'olio e il vino direttamente al consumatore, anche se sono prodotti perfetti, ma ci rifiutiamo di svenderli. Piuttosto mi ci faccio il bagno con l'olio e con il vino tingo le tende


E' il vero problema. Ho avuto una lunga esperienza con un GAS. Non è facile, poi dipende da quanto si produce....


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> si infatti, qui si parla di accorciare la filiera ma vuoi mettere la comodità dell'Ipercoop? Siamo tutti abituati così.
> 
> Noi facciamo fatica a vendere l'olio e il vino direttamente al consumatore, anche se sono prodotti perfetti, ma ci rifiutiamo di svenderli. Piuttosto mi ci faccio il bagno con l'olio e con il vino tingo le tende


qui a Pv hanno da poco installato un distributore di latte proveniente da un'azienda agricola di Lodi, ha fatto un furore incredibile. costa molto meno (1 euro al litro) ed è ottimo. bisognerebbe promuovere iniziative di questo genere


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> un'acqua incredibile, buio pesto, serpentoni lunghissimi di macchine coi fari accesi, code chilometriche, gente arrabbiata e nervosa già alle 7 di mattina...
> ma per cosa?
> che senso ha?
> dove andiamo?
> per cosa facciamo tutta questa enorme fatica?


 inutile dire che un camionista stamattina mi ha affrontato crick in mano xche gli ho clacsonato dopo un nanosecondo che era arrivato il verde


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma in pratica se non c'hai una lira manco si inizia?


 
in genere devi avere un buon capitale. ad esempio è vero che ti danno il 30% a fondo perduto se ristrutturi un immobile ma è sottointeso che il restante 70% lo devi mettere tu e quando si comincia le spese sono moltissime perchè i macchinari, le barbatelle (pianticelle di vite), i prodotti chimici, etc costano un botto


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ohhhh mati!! tu sei il mio sogno avverato!!!!
> però cercherei di tenere un pò più di caldino.....'pena 'pena....


he he, non è come alzare il termostato!
a parte spaccare la legna e tagliare gli alberi dove devi, la legna la devi portare su a casa, oltre al fatto che pesa ogni cassetta, passi molto tempo ad accudire le stufe ed il camino. Se sei fuori casa il fuoco si spegne, e se dormi... anche. 
Tutto sommato ci si abitua bene al freschino, pensa che quando dormo in case riscaldate a 20 gradi mi vengono gli occhi come una rana: a palla! e mi si gonfiano le gambe come una zampogna!


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> he he, non è come alzare il termostato!
> a parte spaccare la legna e tagliare gli alberi dove devi, la legna la devi portare su a casa, oltre al fatto che pesa ogni cassetta, passi molto tempo ad accudire le stufe ed il camino. Se sei fuori casa il fuoco si spegne, e se dormi... anche.
> Tutto sommato ci si abitua bene al *freschino*, pensa che quando dormo in case riscaldate a 20 gradi mi vengono gli occhi come una rana: a palla! e mi si gonfiano le gambe come una zampogna!


 





   è prorpio vero che ognuno vede le cose a modo suo....x me 9 gradi sono gelo!


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> E' il vero problema. Ho avuto una lunga esperienza con un GAS. Non è facile, poi dipende da quanto si produce....


si, i GAS funzionano ma ti assicuro che anche loro fanno tanta fatica


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> he he, non è come alzare il termostato!
> a parte spaccare la legna e tagliare gli alberi dove devi, la legna la devi portare su a casa, oltre al fatto che pesa ogni cassetta, passi molto tempo ad accudire le stufe ed il camino. Se sei fuori casa il fuoco si spegne, e se dormi... anche.
> Tutto sommato ci si abitua bene al freschino, pensa che quando dormo in case riscaldate a 20 gradi mi vengono gli occhi come una rana: a palla! e mi si gonfiano le gambe come una zampogna!


che ganza la nostra mati!!!!


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è prorpio vero che ognuno vede le cose a modo suo....x me 9 gradi sono gelo!


con le stufe tutte attive si arriva a 15/16 gradi
ci si abitua, il corpo umano è fantastico e poi stai meglio
il calore del legno è differente dal termosifone


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> si, i GAS funzionano ma ti assicuro che anche loro fanno tanta fatica


E' quello che volevo dire quando ho scritto "non è facile"....


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che ganza la nostra mati!!!!


mi piace! 
so che è un'altra vita, ma rinuncio volentieri alle comodità che abbiamo acquisito, pur di non stare in coda al supermercato taglio la legna 20 volte, o per non andare al centro commerciale poto la vigna


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> mi piace!
> so che è un'altra vita, ma rinuncio volentieri alle comodità che abbiamo acquisito, pur di non stare in coda al supermercato taglio la legna 20 volte, o per non andare al centro commerciale poto la vigna


è sicuramente una vita faticosa ma credo sia ricca di soddisfazioni


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

Matilde, se non sono indiscreta, quanti anni hai o a che età hai fatto questa scelta?


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Gennaio 2009)

Matilde scusa la curiosita'
di cognome fai Brandi?


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Matilde scusa la curiosita'
> di cognome fai Brandi?


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Gennaio 2009)

mi fa sangue come dite voi donne


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma in pratica se non c'hai una lira manco si inizia?


come ti dicevo la terra non è mia, quindi studio per acquisire qualcosa di mio o incrementare quello che c'è, si vedrà. Sole sicuramente spiegherebbe meglio ma:

c'è il Piano di ristrutturazione rurale (bando europero) fino al 2013, ogni regione lo ha adattato alle necessità del territorio.
L'inizio potrebbe essere così, cerchi una casa con qualche ettaro di terra (5 sono già tanti), meglio se in una zona dichiarata disagiata a livello di servizi pubblici tipo trasporti, scuole, a bassa industrializzazione, comunque le regioni hanno una pianta con una classifica (non sono posti sfigati eh, solo che li ritengono tali perchè non c'è un centro commerciale vicino!). Più è in queste zone più alzano i finaziamenti a fondo perduto. Poi devi vedere cosa va fatto e parti sempre da quello che c'era (la storia) se esistevano viti, grano... come arriva l'acqua, le fonti sotterranee sono importanti. Ogni singolo elemento è un punteggio per avere finanziamenti, devi fare un mutuo (sono agevolati) in base a quello che ti manca o non ti danno nei punteggi stabiliti. Trovi un'agronomo che ti aiuta, tipo alla coldiretti, e presenti la tua proposta per accedere ai finanziamenti.

Poi decidi come li lavori, noi ad esempio non vogliamo agenti di sintesi (stò iniziando a studiare la biodinamica che non è altro che l'antico sapere perduto negli ultimi 40 anni), nessun fertilizzante chimico o veleni, siamo più rigidi del biologico che comunque approva genetica modificata nei semi o veleni. 

Contemporaneamente ti guardi in torno e cerchi di capire a chi interssano questi prodotti, fatti così e cerchi di guadagnare con la vendita. E' una strada lunga, ti assicuro che è un bel cammino.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

Grazie Matilde! M'informerò un po'


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Matilde, se non sono indiscreta, quanti anni hai o a che età hai fatto questa scelta?


a marzo 42 anni, sono 3 anni che IMPARO la terra, è stato un caso: mi sono innamorata di quest'uomo con questa terra semi abbandonata ereditata da pochissimo, stiamo imparando insieme cosa farne e come. Magari, seppur innamorata, andare nei campi poteva farmi schifo ed invece ho scoperto un mondo.


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Grazie Matilde! M'informerò un po'


Guarda che MK ne capisce parecchio.... consultati con lei....

(Mò mi manda af******o..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> Guarda che MK ne capisce parecchio.... consultati con lei....
> 
> (Mò mi manda af******o.....
> 
> ...












 piuttosto vado a lavorare in fabbrica


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> a marzo 42 anni, sono 3 anni che IMPARO la terra, è stato un caso: mi sono innamorata di quest'uomo con questa terra semi abbandonata ereditata da pochissimo, stiamo imparando insieme cosa farne e come. Magari, seppur innamorata, andare nei campi poteva farmi schifo ed invece ho scoperto un mondo.


l'età mia...
quindi mi devo da trovà un uomo con la terra......


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> piuttosto vado a lavorare in fabbrica


Come vuoi.... però lei c'è stata davvero in quei posti e con quella gente....



























Vabbè, la chiudo qui....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> Come vuoi.... però lei c'è stata davvero in quei posti e con quella gente....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stendiamo un velo please


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'età mia...
> quindi mi devo da trovà un uomo con la terra......


Un terùn, insomma.....


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>


ma che poi..
chi è Brandi?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> Un terùn, insomma.....


perchè non abbiamo campagna al nord??


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè non abbiamo campagna al nord??


Razzista...... 

Terùn = uomo con la terra......


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè non abbiamo campagna al nord??


di terùn però ce ne sono a mazzi ...


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> Guarda che *MK *ne capisce parecchio.... consultati con lei....
> 
> (Mò mi manda af******o.....
> 
> ...





Asudem ha detto:


> piuttosto vado a lavorare in fabbrica


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'età mia...
> quindi mi devo da trovà un uomo con la terra......


meglio che prima passi 1 mese in qualche azienda agricola, che se poi ti fa schifo la terra ti tocca tenerti l'uomo selvatico e zozzo di fango!!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> meglio che prima passi 1 mese in qualche azienda agricola, che se poi ti fa schifo la terra ti tocca tenerti l'uomo selvatico e zozzo di fango!!!!


E con la faccia abbronzata pure d'inverno.....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> Razzista......
> 
> Terùn = uomo con la terra......


l'avevo intesa diversamente. Razzista col piffero.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> meglio che prima passi 1 mese in qualche azienda agricola, che se poi ti fa schifo la terra ti tocca tenerti l'uomo selvatico e zozzo di fango!!!!


di dove sei?
hai bisogno di una bracciante che vuole imparare??


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ma che poi..
> chi è Brandi?


una sgallettata della tv.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> di terùn però ce ne sono a mazzi ...


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> E con la faccia abbronzata pure d'inverno.....



... fosse solo l'abbronzatura...


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> E con la faccia abbronzata pure d'inverno.....



... e che ama più il trattore che tè... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




... veramente anch'io amo più il trattore che lui


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

però Matildina, oggi non avevi un casso da fare 

	
	
		
		
	


	








quindi un po' di riposo me lo posso aspettare??


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però Matildina, oggi non avevi un casso da fare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
manco hai iniziato che già pensi al riposo?


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> una sgallettata della tv.


hehehe non ho la tv


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> manco hai iniziato che già pensi al riposo?













sono ancora in convalesssienza


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono ancora in convalesssienza


ma allora andiamo in Francia o no??? ti lascio 6 mesi di convalescenza. che ne dici?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma allora andiamo in Francia o no??? ti lascio 6 mesi di convalescenza. che ne dici?


se matilde mi prende come bracciante ti ci mando.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












dobbiamo imparare, non sappiamo una fava


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se matilde mi prende come bracciante ti ci mando..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e vengo anch'io!!!!! devo imparare altrimenti sono cassi amari!!!
matiiiii, ci assumi?????


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e vengo anch'io!!!!! devo imparare altrimenti sono cassi amari!!!
> matiiiii, ci assumi?????


io mi accontento di vitto e alloggio!


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però Matildina, oggi non avevi un casso da fare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono al lavoro! quello in ufficio, quello del PIL crudele

rispondo anche all'offerta bracciante per 1 mese:
se vieni con il fidanzato si può fare, così ti tiene buona lui,
SE SEI GNOCCA non ti voglio
e devi promettermi che non sei nemmeno simpatica...


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> sono al lavoro! quello in ufficio, quello del PIL crudele
> 
> rispondo anche all'offerta bracciante per 1 mese:
> se vieni con il fidanzato si può fare, così ti tiene buona lui,
> ...


allora la assumi!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e anche sole...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> sono al lavoro! quello in ufficio, quello del PIL crudele
> 
> rispondo anche all'offerta bracciante per 1 mese:
> se vieni con il fidanzato si può fare, così ti tiene buona lui,
> ...
















rispondo negativamente a tutti i requisiti!!
è andata!!


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> sono al lavoro! quello in ufficio, quello del PIL crudele
> 
> rispondo anche all'offerta bracciante per 1 mese:
> se vieni con il fidanzato si può fare, così ti tiene buona lui,
> ...


 
e io? hai un posticino anche x me?


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e io? hai un posticino anche x me?


stessi requisiti?


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> stessi requisiti?


lei è pure peggio..una racchietta pigrotta però
matilde..non metterti in casa una serpetta...


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lei è pure peggio..una racchietta pigrotta però
> matilde..non metterti in casa una serpetta...



ecco

non vorrei venire qui a lagnarmi di un tradimento


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> stessi requisiti?


 sono fidanzatissima!!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ecco
> 
> non vorrei venire qui a lagnarmi di un tradimento


 figuriamoci un uomo da sopportare è pure troppo!!!!


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ecco
> 
> non vorrei venire qui a lagnarmi di un tradimento












   nel caso di sole devi solo preoccuparti della dispensa


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lei è pure peggio..una racchietta pigrotta però
> matilde..non metterti in casa una serpetta...


 
brutta vipera che non 6 altro!


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> nel caso di sole devi solo preoccuparti della dispensa


 
non è vero!


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> nel caso di sole devi solo preoccuparti della dispensa


una caccia al tesoro quindi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




le verdure sono nei campi, la mucca nella stalla (non mia)


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> una caccia al tesoro quindi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ci sto! io sono lattivora! Quando si comincia?


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> figuriamoci un uomo da sopportare è pure troppo!!!!


ho trovato un forum mi pare... Tradimento. net
dove:

*DICONO TUTTE COSì
*


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ci sto! io sono lattivora! Quando si comincia?


magari verso la stagione più mite eh?


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ho trovato un forum mi pare... Tradimento. net
> dove:
> 
> *DICONO TUTTE COSì*


 

















   tranquilla..può essere che ti mangi tutte le scorte, ma l'uomo non te lo tocco. su questo puoi andare a occhi bendati


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> tranquilla..può essere che ti mangi tutte le scorte, ma l'uomo non te lo tocco. su questo puoi andare a occhi bendati


si lo sò, ti leggo spesso 

	
	
		
		
	


	





seriamente: è ancora troppo presto, ma nelle intenzioni future c'è anche questo, alcuni giorni da passare nei campi ad imparare, è didattica e stà prendendo piede, soprattutto per chi ha bambini ma anche per gli adulti di buona volontà


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> *si lo sò, ti leggo spesso*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
grazie! di dove 6?


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> grazie! di dove 6?


toscana, e tu?


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> toscana, e tu?


lombardia (pavia)


----------



## Old matilde (20 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> lombardia (pavia)


che scemina sono, l'hai anche scritto li sù!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

Madonna Matilde!! pure toscana!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








io sono innocua e apprendo facilmente.
Se avrai bisogno davvero, tienimi in considerazione


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Gennaio 2009)

Senza i miei ragazzi mi sentirei inutile....


----------



## Old Aleluja (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma vedi, tutta questa tecnologia, questa scienza, questo progresso che dovrebbe facilitarci la vita sembra rendercela ancora più ...vuota.
> Poi certo, c'è sempre chi sta peggio e lamentarsi non ha senso.
> Mi chiedevo solo se questo sia vivere o sopravvivere e basta


sopravvivere, assolutamente.
Ma non c'è alternativa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Senza i miei ragazzi mi sentirei inutile....


Ma chi fa il nostro lavoro, e ci crede, è una privilegiata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Gennaio 2009)

*Caspita che thread!*

Ho letto tutto e si è passati dal senso della fila al senso della vita e a trovarlo nel ritorno alla campagna.
E' una delle discussioni più interessanti che abbia letto ultimamente, proprio come un conversare tra amici una sera.
Il primo post di apertura mi ha fatto pensare che mi domando spesso perché chi abita a est della città debba farsi tanta strada in auto per andare a lavorare a ovest mentre intanto passa davanti a numerose ditte dove lavora gente che abita a ovest della città.
Forse bisognerebbe organizzare una banca dati per scambio di posti di lavoro a pari livello (non intendo solo sindacale).
Però forse la riduzione del traffico causerebbe crisi economica a chi è legato ai trasporti?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma non solo.
I bambini hanno la possibilità di avere tempo libero invece i genitori non fanno altro che cercare di riempirglielo con attività da cui è escluso il rapporto con i figli e in cui i genitori hanno spesso solo il ruolo di autisti nervosi e scocciati.
Nel frattempo si impedisce alle creature di giocare ai giardinetti (adducendo un brutto ambiente che è dato solo dalla scarsa presenza di bimbi e mamme...) o il clima inclemente, come se nei paesi nordici i bambini fossero sempre agli arresti domiciliari.

Questo comportamento nei confronti dei bambini mi sembra che sia la spia di un desiderio di riempire la vita loro, come la nostra, di occupazioni e di stimoli per non pensare, proprio per non essere costretti all'impegnativo compito di trovare un senso alla vita e di comunicarlo a loro.

E il senso della vita, come insegnano i grandi Guzzanti, Monty Pyton, MM ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) ecc, ognuno se lo deve trovare da sè.
Ma se nel frattempo riuscissimo a oziare di più e a pensare forse riusciremmo a trovare ciò che vale davvero.

Per me non è la terra (non sono Rossella/Scarlet O' Hara o Matilde) ciò che davvero conta, sono sempre state e continuano a essere le persone. Anche se sono stata tradita e delusa. Ma chi mi ha tradita non aveva la mia stessa passione per le persone.

Comunque ci devo pensare. Ci penserò domani. Dopotutto ...domani è un altro giorno...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque ci devo pensare. Ci penserò domani. Dopotutto ...domani è un altro giorno...












  a quante volte sei ? io credo di averlo visto 15.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sono arrivata però...ora se lo guardo salto il 70%


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto e si è passati dal senso della fila al senso della vita e a trovarlo nel ritorno alla campagna.
> E' una delle discussioni più interessanti che abbia letto ultimamente, proprio come un conversare tra amici una sera.
> Il primo post di apertura mi ha fatto pensare che mi domando spesso perché chi abita a est della città debba farsi tanta strada in auto per andare a lavorare a ovest mentre intanto passa davanti a numerose ditte dove lavora gente che abita a ovest della città.
> Forse bisognerebbe organizzare una banca dati per scambio di posti di lavoro a pari livello (non intendo solo sindacale).
> ...


è vero è uno dei 3d + interessanti in cui ognuno ha potuto dare il proprio apporto senza litigi e senza esclusioni...brava Asu!


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La partita dei filosofi, lo sketch dell'inquisizione spagnola e quello del pappagallo morto meriterebbero l'oscar


 Vero! Ma nella finalissima Germania-Grecia, vedo veramente il tocco del genio... son cose come queste che a volte mi fanno pensare che qualcosa lassù possa esistere...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

Non so perchè rileggendo questa discussione mi è venuta in mente questa scena.

La fine la trovo perfetta.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz5aw_8XxLQ


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Non so perchè rileggendo questa discussione mi è venuta in mente questa scena.
> 
> La fine la trovo perfetta.
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz5aw_8XxLQ


Quel film è l'unico loro che mi piace... la scena è davvero bella.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quel film è l'unico loro che mi piace... la scena è davvero bella.


gli altri non sono all'altezza  di questo assolutamente anche se Così è la vita non è male.

questa scena è emblematica e credo racchiuda quello che la nostra generazione (di 40 enni) prova spesso...

il discorso del baretto in spiagge lontane chi non l'ha mai fatto??


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> gli altri non sono all'altezza di questo assolutamente anche se Così è la vita non è male.
> 
> *questa scena è emblematica e credo racchiuda quello che la nostra generazione (di 40 enni) prova spesso*...
> 
> il discorso del baretto in spiagge lontane chi non l'ha mai fatto??


Lo sc azzo di una vita senza senso, certo.. il problema è: siamo davvero sicuri che lo si trovi nel baretto tropicale? Io ne dubito...


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> gli altri non sono all'altezza di questo assolutamente anche se Così è la vita non è male.
> 
> questa scena è emblematica e credo racchiuda quello che la nostra generazione (di 40 enni) prova spesso...
> 
> *il discorso del baretto in spiagge lontane chi non l'ha mai fatto*??


Se tutti quelli che ci hano pensato lo avessero fatto, non ci sarebbe più spazio sulle spiagge. Tutti baretti


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo sc azzo di una vita senza senso, certo.. il problema è: siamo davvero sicuri che lo si trovi nel baretto tropicale? Io ne dubito...


no certo. Ma racchiudeva il sogno di vivere in un ambiente scenograficamente bello, dove il soldo importava relativamente , lontano da una realtà quotidiana (che si sarebbe ricreata immediatamente..) con pochi bisogni più terra a terra..


io a 15 anni mi ero fissata col venezuela


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no certo. Ma racchiudeva il sogno di vivere in un ambiente scenograficamente bello, dove il soldo importava relativamente , lontano da una realtà quotidiana (*che si sarebbe ricreata immediatamente*..) con pochi bisogni più terra a terra..
> 
> 
> io a 15 anni mi ero fissata col venezuela


 Infatti...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

*Molti*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti...


e se il succo fosse che siamo solo degli inguaribili rompicoglioni? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




come la vedi?


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Non so perchè rileggendo questa discussione mi è venuta in mente questa scena.
> 
> La fine la trovo perfetta.
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz5aw_8XxLQ


quando gli chiede ma tu hai mai rischiato nella vita? è troppo bella.
è sicuramente vero che non siamo disposti a rischiare quasi niente....


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quando gli chiede ma tu hai mai rischiato nella vita? è troppo bella.
> è sicuramente vero che non siamo disposti a rischiare quasi niente....


già, vorremmo ma siam poco disposti a rischiare di pagare troppo.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero! Ma nella finalissima Germania-Grecia, vedo veramente il tocco del genio... son cose come queste che a volte mi fanno pensare che qualcosa lassù possa esistere...


Comunque loro sono dei capoccioni... mica cotiche


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

*asu...*



Asudem ha detto:


> e se il succo fosse che siamo solo degli inguaribili rompicoglioni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 La vedo bene...


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Comunque loro sono dei capoccioni*... mica cotiche


 Quello è certo...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La vedo bene...

















precisiamo.....siete!!


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> precisiamo.....siete!!


 
ehm......veramente la questione l'hai sollevata tu.....


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ehm......veramente la questione l'hai sollevata tu.....


vi davo una dritta


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vi davo una dritta
















   adesso le rotture di balle si chiamano così?


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> precisiamo.....siete!!


 Minchia dopo 28 pagine di discussione... siete??? Guarda che al baretto caraibico ti ci faccio arrivare a pedate... e guai a te se poi torni dicendo che ti scazzavi anche li...


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Minchia dopo 28 pagine di discussione... siete??? Guarda che al baretto caraibico ti ci faccio arrivare a pedate... e guai a te se poi torni dicendo che ti scazzavi anche li...


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Minchia dopo 28 pagine di discussione... siete??? Guarda che al baretto caraibico ti ci faccio arrivare a pedate... e guai a te se poi torni dicendo che ti scazzavi anche li...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Minchia dopo 28 pagine di discussione... siete??? Guarda che al baretto caraibico ti ci faccio arrivare a pedate... e guai a te se poi torni dicendo che ti scazzavi anche li...













già che sei adrè , hai fatto 30 fai 31,  che il chioschetto   sia accogliente e luminoso ,con delle belle panche per le comitive e il tettuccio di paglia..

se torno scazzata sei autorizzato a pigliarmi  a pedate e a spernacchiarmi..

non avete capito il senso...io vi pongo delle questioncine sulle quali ruminare per analizzarvi profondamente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> già che sei adrè , hai fatto 30 fai 31, che il chioschetto sia accogliente e luminoso ,con delle belle panche per le comitive e il tettuccio di paglia..
> 
> se torno scazzata sei autorizzato a pigliarmi a pedate e a spernacchiarmi..
> 
> non avete capito il senso...io vi pongo delle questioncine sulle quali ruminare per analizzarvi profondamente


giusto perché lei non è rompimaroni


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> giusto perché lei non è rompimaroni


 
noooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Madonna Matilde!! pure toscana!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo farò, se riesco a proseguire, spero di non trovare altri ostacoli grossi, io l'impegno lo metto.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> lo farò, se riesco a proseguire, spero di non trovare altri ostacoli grossi, io l'impegno lo metto.


 
buongiorno Signora datrice, come sta oggi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooo


non permetterti di darle della rompimaroni, sai?


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non permetterti di darle della rompimaroni, sai?


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto e si è passati dal senso della fila al senso della vita e a trovarlo nel ritorno alla campagna.
> E' una delle discussioni più interessanti che abbia letto ultimamente, proprio come un conversare tra amici una sera.
> Il primo post di apertura mi ha fatto pensare che mi domando spesso perché chi abita a est della città debba farsi tanta strada in auto per andare a lavorare a ovest mentre intanto passa davanti a numerose ditte dove lavora gente che abita a ovest della città.
> Forse bisognerebbe organizzare una banca dati per scambio di posti di lavoro a pari livello (non intendo solo sindacale).
> ...


credo si immagini in tanti la terra perchè in fondo sono pochi anni che viviamo nel cemento, le macchine.. e tutto quello che ci circonda stà diventando soffocante, esagerato nelle proporzioni tanto da farci perdere la dimensione umana: effettivamente la terra, come il mare, ti riportano ad un "respiro" più adatto all'uomo, più vero.

é innaturale vivere davanti ad un computer, luce al neon quando fuori c'è sole, il nostro corpo e la mente si rifiutano di pensare che la vita sia davvero questa, chi ha figli proietta su di loro anche le lacune pensando di colmare le proprie, ma in fondo diamo ai ragazzi altro cemento, altri sogni di altre spiagge. Noi siamo nati un pò anche in campagna, poi tutto è cambiato, loro no: nemmeno questo. Mio nipote a due anni non riusciva a camminare nell'erba perchè ne aveva paura!


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> buongiorno Signora datrice, come sta oggi?


BUONGIORNO!
bene grazie, ieri sera mentre accendevo le stufe, c'erano 15 gradi e si stava bene ma a causa del vento inesistente la legna non bruciava come al solito, vi pensavo sorridendo felice. 
Poi ho studiato i fertilizzanti della biodinamica, c'è un modo,  con un minerale da spruzzare nell'aria che rifrange la luce da utilizzare se c'è poco sole, non sufficiente a far sviluppare i fiori o a far maturare i frutti.

Stasera corso di potatura olivi


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> credo si immagini in tanti la terra perchè in fondo sono pochi anni che viviamo nel cemento, le macchine.. e tutto quello che ci circonda stà diventando soffocante, esagerato nelle proporzioni tanto da farci perdere la dimensione umana: effettivamente la terra, come il mare, ti riportano ad un "respiro" più adatto all'uomo, più vero.
> 
> é innaturale vivere davanti ad un computer, luce al neon quando fuori c'è sole, il nostro corpo e la mente si rifiutano di pensare che la vita sia davvero questa, chi ha figli proietta su di loro anche le lacune pensando di colmare le proprie, ma in fondo diamo ai ragazzi altro cemento, altri sogni di altre spiagge. Noi siamo nati un pò anche in campagna, poi tutto è cambiato, loro no: nemmeno questo. Mio nipote a due anni non riusciva a camminare nell'erba perchè ne aveva paura!


quoto.
La terra ti rimette in una posizione sana di rapporto con la natura, con la bellezza, con la fatica e la soddisfazione che oggi mancano terribilmente.
Ancora oggi quando vado in cascina a fare la spesa vedo i bambini attoniti davanti a mucche, asini e galline.
Non li vedono che in televisione.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> BUONGIORNO!
> bene grazie, ieri sera mentre accendevo le stufe, c'erano 15 gradi e si stava bene ma a causa del vento inesistente la legna non bruciava come al solito, vi pensavo sorridendo felice.
> *Poi ho studiato i fertilizzanti della biodinamica, c'è un modo, con un minerale da spruzzare nell'aria che rifrange la luce da utilizzare se c'è poco sole*, non sufficiente a far sviluppare i fiori o a far maturare i frutti.
> 
> Stasera corso di potatura olivi


e cioè? racconta che devo imparare...non si sa mai x il futuro....come dice la nonna impara l'arte e metti da parte. se ti servono braccianti x la vendemmia io l'ho fatto x 3 anni di fila....però dopo mangio come un toro....donna avvisata mezza salvata


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto.
> *La terra ti rimette in una posizione sana di rapporto con la natura, con la bellezza, con la fatica e la soddisfazione che oggi mancano terribilmente.*
> Ancora oggi quando vado in cascina a fare la spesa vedo i bambini attoniti davanti a mucche, asini e galline.
> Non li vedono che in televisione.


è questo.


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e cioè? racconta che devo imparare...non si sa mai x il futuro....come dice la nonna impara l'arte e metti da parte. se ti servono braccianti x la vendemmia io l'ho fatto x 3 anni di fila....però dopo mangio come un toro....donna avvisata mezza salvata


ho appena iniziato a studiare, è un modo di coltivare completamente senza chimica (il biologico ne consente abbastanza in dosi controllate) ma rispettando la terra, l'acqua, la luce, la forza di gravità, la luna... le piante.

si vedrà se è applicabile

AI LAVORATORI e non, IL CIBO NON DEVE MAI MANCARE!!!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ho appena iniziato a studiare, è un modo di coltivare completamente senza chimica (il biologico ne consente abbastanza in dosi controllate) ma rispettando la terra, l'acqua, la luce, la forza di gravità, la luna... le piante.
> 
> si vedrà se è applicabile
> 
> AI LAVORATORI e non, IL CIBO NON DEVE MAI MANCARE!!!!!


sembrerebbe un buon sistema. speriamo pienamente applicabile


----------

